# Very poor show Audi!!!



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Well I was due to take delivery of my new TTS at 10.00am today. I have taken the week off work to enjoy and get used to the car.

Have I got my car? Err no.

I was incommunicado yesterday afternoon but picked up a missed call from the dealer at 6.30 pm (timed at 3.45pm). I called them back to be advised that there had been a horrible mix up and they couldn't hand my car over today because the sales rep dealing with me wasn't in and ther car wasn't ready. We rearranged for 10.00am tomorrow, which I later remembered that I couldn't easily make.

This took me by surprise so I collected my thoughts called back and requested that the manager call me back in the morning (this morning). He rang about 10.00 and agreed it wasn't good enough and would get me in the car today. He would call me back in a couple of hours. Eventually at 3.00 pm I get a call and think yippee I'm actually going to get the car. Once again, err no!

Not only was my car not ready but at the time of speaking they did not actually know where it was (at this point I was beginning to think has it been built ffs?). I very calmly said to the manager that he gets off the phone speaks to whoever he needs to and gets back to me today with a a positive update. I have not yet had a call.

I was offered a new base TT to use but I have a runaround so I refused. I just want mine and that would only cause them to lose focus.

So there you have it. I arranged my collection date over two weeks ago. I have taken a week off work. I was expecting the car as late as 6.30pm yesterday. I've the car fully insured from last night. I have no car.

This is (should be) my first Audi.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh dear... As someone once told me after my poor handover experience..... Audi = great cars, terrible dealers.

I'd complain.... At the very least you'll be entitled to compensation.... Change your insurance cover and get them to reimburse you the costs to postpone it.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

That's just crap isn't it. Buying a new car should not be like this, and I would hope Audi sales manager realises they have let you down, and tries to make amends.

In the mean time "we don't want to give you that, here's a picture of what you could have had"   http://s11.postimg.org/q729lk9gz/IMG_2738.jpg


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

StevesTTS said:


> Well I was due to take delivery of my new TTS at 10.00am today. I have taken the week off work to enjoy and get used to the car.
> 
> Have I got my car? Err no.
> 
> ...


Hi StevesTTS.

If you have a run around car I would suggest that you get yourself down to the dealers pronto and demand to see your car.
It sounds to me like they are fobbing you off and maybe your car has been damaged and they are trying to rectify it before you take delivery.
I`m not saying that this is the case but you never know with these sharks they will try anything to pull the wool over you.
Its happened to me in the past and it will never happen again, good luck and I hope that I`m wrong.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Is it any wonder why people get cynical with the four rings.

I do feel for you and have gone through this with another make and quite rightly it's not good enough especially as you've taken time off.

Personally I would have accepted the offer of the base TT as that would have made you familiar for when you get your's propper and negotiate something for inconvenience like so many free services etc.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, that is a poor show by this Audi dealership. Their dealer network is Audi's biggest failing right now.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is just terrible service but I agree with Rob get down there and make sure the car is ok and hasn't been damaged in transit. Think it actually happens a lot and people get cars they don't realise have already been painted. Hope that's not the case but something about it doesn't sound quite right.

Good luck


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

aquazi said:


> Oh dear... As someone once told me after my poor handover experience..... Audi = great cars, terrible dealers.
> 
> I'd complain.... At the very least you'll be entitled to compensation.... Change your insurance cover and get them to reimburse you the costs to postpone it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Handover what handover, I picked my TTS up last night what a waste of time my dealership was. Like you have stated Audi great cars, terrible dealers won`t be going back there in a hurry.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are prob doing sales demos in it or it's got damaged in transit...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> That is just terrible service but I agree with Rob get down there and make sure the car is ok and hasn't been damaged in transit. Think it actually happens a lot and people get cars they don't realise have already been painted. Hope that's not the case but something about it doesn't sound quite right.
> 
> Good luck


+ 1 on getting down to the dealers and ask to see the car. If they can't show you your car ask them to fire up their computer and show you where it is in the system.

My guess (unfortunately) is they've dinged it and are trying to get it repaired before you see it - hopefully not though and you will get it in a few days and can get a couple of free services or something.

On the loaner, do they have a TTS demo? If so tell them you'll use that, or a higher spec car until they get it sorted out, oh don't forget to get your insurance changed and get then to agree to pay any costs incurred.

Good luck matey


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. Naively I hadn't thought about possible damage in transit.

Oh well worse things happen and 30C + cold beers + BBQ are softening things right now


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Getting a demo car, i wouldn't bother - just get the date for yours and move on.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The biggest unknown for me was that the sales guy didn't know when the transporter would move the car from the dock to the dealers. He assured me that after it arrived at the dealers, they would turn it round in 24 hours, which they did.

Good luck Steve, keep us updated.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Finally getting the car later this pm. I am getting written confirmation that no repairs have been undertaken but will be going over the car very carefully.

As to the reason I stopped listening after 2 minutes of feeble excuses. Apparently the car had been in their central pdi shop all the time...yeah yeah.

Already getting a free autoglym, I'll see what else I can negotiate if they want anything like a good customer satisfaction survey.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

get some photos up   
i'd want some free servicing at least..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

StevesTTS said:


> Finally getting the car later this pm. I am getting written confirmation that no repairs have been undertaken but will be going over the car very carefully.
> 
> As to the reason I stopped listening after 2 minutes of feeble excuses. Apparently the car had been in their central pdi shop all the time...yeah yeah.
> 
> Already getting a free autoglym, I'll see what else I can negotiate if they want anything like a good customer satisfaction survey.


Probably spent the last few days trying to clean those alloys.... :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Free autoglym? No thanks! I wouldn't have it done if they paid me to take it.

Free service for me!


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Got the car, very nice. Will post pics as soon as I can drag myself away from it lol

Auto glym looks fine to me and MD contacting me tomorrow for personal apology and hopefully offer of a free service or two.

Handover experience very good. Hour and a half, sensible amount of info and proper unveiling etc etc, liked that.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats a very poor show , i agree get down there they are most likely bullshitting you and when you do pick it up take somebody from a body shop with you he will be able to spot any possible repairs that may have been done


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

StevesTTS said:


> Got the car, very nice. Will post pics as soon as I can drag myself away from it lol
> 
> Auto glym looks fine to me and MD contacting me tomorrow for personal apology and hopefully offer of a free service or two.
> 
> Handover experience very good. Hour and a half, sensible amount of info and proper unveiling etc etc, liked that.


Hi StevesTTS.

You have stated that they gave you the free Autoglym lifeshine would you mind me asking did you receive the pack with all the Autoglym products in it? Did you also receive the paperwork certificate with the lifetime warranty? Only reason for me asking is that my dealer gave me the free Autoglym lifeshine but i didn`t receive any of the above.

When i asked the question i was told that because it was given for free then you don`t receive the pack or the certificate they just apply the lifeshine product, you only receive the pack and the certificate when you pay the full price £499.

Sound like a right load of bollocks to me if i`m being honest and i don`t think my car has had anything done to it.

Thanks in advance Robbie.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Hi Robbie,

Yes you have been fobbed off. I have received the full autoglym pack and both paper and online certification. That arrived before the car lol.

Have to say that it looks good (non of the swirls of yesteryear) but I would not have paid £500 for it and appreciate that it will be nowhere near as good as professional detailing.

I would ask them for a substantial refund or at the very least a free first service, which seems to be a common theme in this thread :lol:

Good luck.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Probably spent the last few days trying trying to clean those alloys.... :lol:


......a job for life


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ ROBH49.

you can check with Autoglym direct to see if the dealership has registered the treatment.
Just give them your reg details.

If not then you use this as leverage to get some kind of reimbursement from the dealership.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Steve for the info.

I can`t tell you just how pissed off with my dealers iam, free Autoglym my arse.
I will be writing a letter of complaint to their MD ASAP, the trouble that i had with them would take a week to tell.
You live and learn but one things for sure i won`t be buying another car from them again. :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just move on - you are just carrying the drama and upset forward.
It's done, you have the car. Lessons learned.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Just move on - you are just carrying the drama and upset forward.
> It's done, you have the car. Lessons learned.


I guess your right lesson learned move on, love the car and that's the main thing.


----------

